# Workshop Tables



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll throw mine in the gallery here. I used a reclaimed (thus free) solid core door for the top.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just an FYI, but I'm pulling up the old blog and tutorial posts as you fix and repost and I'm able to cut/paste without issues so far to fix the originals... fingers crossed this is possible for every older tutorial so we have the new ones, but also anyone that linked to the older ones don't have broken links/images any more.

I am not combing the forum for them at this moment, but I'll try to get to them as I can.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oops, just noticed that one of my pictures isn't showing (the last one). So, here are the storage shelves:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I'll throw mine in the gallery here. I used a reclaimed (thus free) solid core door for the top.


Wow, great idea using the door!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Just an FYI, but I'm pulling up the old blog and tutorial posts as you fix and repost and I'm able to cut/paste without issues so far to fix the originals... fingers crossed this is possible for every older tutorial so we have the new ones, but also anyone that linked to the older ones don't have broken links/images any more.
> 
> I am not combing the forum for them at this moment, but I'll try to get to them as I can.


You are awesome!


----------

